# SHRIMP ALERT!!!! PICS "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds



## bigmatt (13 Apr 2011)

For all the shrimp nuts out there MA south Leeds (Just off the M1@J41) has some stunning "Black Berry" Shrimp at 2 for £9. I've not encountered the name before but they are black with white stripes and are a very bit nice, especially at that price! I'm going to try and resist but a breeding group of these would be amazing....
Matt


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds*

I think they are probably a sulawesi species.


----------



## nayr88 (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds*

Matt, would sulawesi be a better choice for us london water folk due to the higher PH? That say high grade crs? 

Cheers


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds*

IMO..... Nope 

Some species of Sulawesi are easier to keep than others, but from what I have heard (I've not kept them myself) they are all more sensitive than CRS.

My experience has shown that you can keep CRS in any water parameters (I've had them in TDS from 50 (blackwater) to 1200 (non WC low tech), co2 and non co2), as long as the tank is stable and they are slowly acclimatised if the TDS is changed by any large amount.  Maybe if the water parameters are ideal they would be less upset by any instability, but I doubt it to be honest.


----------



## nayr88 (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds*

Nice one mate, 

Of topic: what about riks new CRS!!! Bro I need a good standard of crs in my life!! I like striped though.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds*

They're the nicest CRS I've ever seen   Perfect pattern. No blotchiness, and a very nice white (often CRS are 'crossed' with golden bees so the white is not as, uh, white)


----------



## bigmatt (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Leeds*





Finally uploaded a pic!  Does anyone recognise these shrimp?
Matt


----------



## a1Matt (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! PICS "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Le*

Could be any of a number of bee shrimp. Quite a few different species with the same\similar markings. 
e.g. Caradina cantonenisis, Caradina sp. Paracardina sp.,etc.


----------



## bigmatt (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! PICS "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Le*

I'm not up on my shrimp - are they likely to cross breed with cherries?
M


----------



## a1Matt (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! PICS "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Le*

If they are a neocaradina species they will, but that is very very unlikely IMO.


----------



## bigmatt (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: SHRIMP ALERT!!!! PICS "Black Berry" Shrimp @ MA South Le*

Hmmm....might have a few then...save me from myself.....


----------

